# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Lucid Dream Sex

## westonci

Iv ever had a lucid dream before so im curious to know about lucid sex.

My question is does lucid sex feel just as real as real sex? If so in  what ways, sensation, realism etc.

Thanks

----------


## SEBSTER

well Dream Sex feels sometimes BETTER. anyone who has had sex in both realms can tell u this, it makes the orgasm as good and long as you want. basically its as good as you think it is (literally).

----------


## KuRoSaKi

> well Dream Sex feels sometimes BETTER. anyone who has had sex in both realms can tell u this, it makes the orgasm as good and long as you want. basically its as good as you think it is (literally).



Ditto I agree with everything that was put up here.

----------


## Elwood

WORD!!! x3

----------


## Vex Kitten

In my case, yes it feels the same and sometimes better than real sex.
I've had dreams where I'm a male and though the sex was good it felt phoney somehow, like my appendage was an illusion so the feelings were illusionary? Difficult to describe but fun none the less.

----------


## TheUncanny

Even though Ive heard this quite a bit, and as a result have told people the same thing, in the 7 years I have been lucid dreaming I've never actually found this to be true.  And that's saying something because more often than not my lucid dreams involve some sort of sex (and Ive had hundreds of LDs over the years). 

In theory it makes sense and all, but from my own experiences, a theory is all it seems to amount to.  You see, the wonderful thing about an orgasm is the physical/emotional rush it provides. But when it comes to lucid dreams, things like that cause some complications, dont they?  Im sure we all have too often had our lucid dreams dissipate before our eyes because we have become too excited, for whatever reason. Doesn't this lucid certainty contradict a lot of what's commonly believed to be true about lucid sex?  

To be honest, Ive never actually made it to the point of orgasm during lucid sex, and most of the time the sex doesn't nearly feel as vivid as real sex anyway.  On rare occasions ill have lucid sex and it will feel somewhat like real sex, but for me it's never quite as good (which doesnt seem to keep me from trying it the next time around, for some reason  :wink2:  )

I just don't see how someone can have a genuine orgasm (much less something better), and yet not loose hold of the lucid dream.  After all, unlike most things in lucid dreams, an actual orgasm is more than a mental phenomenon; there is a whole other element to equation that people seem to overlook.  Unless you are one of the rare exceptions, having an actual orgasm is going to take more than a thought form, which is doubly true when it comes to lucid dreams. And not only that, but this degree of physical and emotional stimulation is more than enough to cause someone to wake up out of a lucid dream, short of suffering from a mild case of narcolepsy.

----------


## Truffles

Hmmm...What if you are a virgin as I am? I do masturbate, so would it feel like that?

----------


## TheUncanny

Im glad you asked that question. It touches on something I was going to add to my last post, but decided not to for the sake of time.  But now that you mentioned it, I have had the advantage of having lucid sex before and after real sex (on any sort of regular basis that is.)  My lucid sexual experiences changed drastically after that.  It was like my subconscious "cache" was now equipped with memories of actual sexual events, the sensations of which then made there way into my lucid dreams when having lucid sex.  Before that, sex felt odd...not like masturbation mind you, but not like real sex either.  It was this weird fake sex feeling that I wasnt aware of until I started having relations on a regular basis for the first time.  

Now lucid sex is better, but even still it doesnt compare to the real thing in my opinion.  And to be honest, I don't think it ever will...not for me.  It is fun though, and something I still do from time to time, but i try not to waste my lucid time on it, squandering the unlimited potentials of lucid dreaming doing something I can do while awake and all.

----------


## Edullega

Lucidity apart, people do have the capacity of having orgasms without physical stimulation.  Prove of that are the old time known wet dreams.

If there is any difference on how people experience sex in real life, those differences are even more complex on the dream world.

Generally, lucid dreams are very difficult to keep during sex intercourses.  It is very funny because the persons you are having sex with tend to change faces and forms.  Sometimes it ends up in a real manga comic.  

The main difference I have found is that you have no physic limitation, and you can have many consecutive orgasms without any sign of fatigue.  

This orgasms are SO REAL that you use to think "oh, no, my bed will be a mess when I weak up", but usually you come back completely dry, as if you have been using another body.

----------


## TheUncanny

You see, I've never actually found any of that to be true, but maybe it is just me. Id hate to think so, given how long Ive been exercising my abilities, but it is possible I suppose. But even still, doesn't it seem a bit peculiar that you were able to have &quot;real&quot; orgasms, but without the subsequent mess?  I mean, when does that ever happen otherwise? 

Not to challenge your testimony or anything, but aside from my own personal experiences being inconsistent with much of what you have just said, there just seems to be too many other _non-subjective_inconsistencies about much of what is commonly believed about lucid sex.

However, keep in mind that simply because my experiences don't parallel your own doesnt mean Im not saying it isn't possible.

All I'm saying is that it's common for people to get carried away with theories about what's possible in lucid dreams because its easy misinterpret what exactly &quot;you can do whatever you can imagine!&quot; actually means.  Though a true statement, we still can only do what are imaginations are physically and mentally capable of doing, which brings certain claims under question.

To be frank, I have reasonable doubts about the waking-imagination's ability to conjure up orgasms, a very physical and involuntary phenomenon mind you, much less the waking-imaginations ability to do so multiple times (or for an extended period of time) without waking up...

I see you mention nocturnal emissions as a defense for your argument, and on the surface it makes perfect sense. After all, it's not a far leap to think &quot;hey, if the subconscious mind is able to produce a wet dream, and to do so without waking someone up, then it must too be possible in a lucid dream...given a sufficient level of skill.&quot;  

Stated as such, that sounds very reasonable to me indeed.  But there are fundamental differences between nocturnal emissions and the ever popular claims of extraordinary sex while in a lucid dream. First and foremost, an orgasm (as in the pleasurable sensations) is not necessary for emissions. This phenomenon takes the form of premature ejaculation, and often happens in wet dreams as well.  This, of course, makes the implied deduction &quot;if emissions, then orgasm (sensations)&quot; an invalid one.

Moving on, nocturnal emissions don't happen unless fluids are sufficiently pent up, meaning that a sex-dream by itself isn't enough to cause an individual to ejaculate while asleep, which in itself isnt necessarily the result of an orgasm to begin with.

Finally, legitimate orgasms are very much a physical and involuntary phenomenon, as they are controlled by the autonomic nervous system.  Aside from rare cases, it takes some sort of tactile stimulation to have an orgasm. And short of a physical inability, the use of disciplined sexual techniques, or having recently emptied one's &quot;reserves&quot;, an orgasm in males produces ejaculate, something which is oddly reported as being M.I.A. almost unanimously in lucid dreamers experiencing sexual dreams.

These facts don't disprove anything, but they do call such claims under question. Voluntary multiple, extended, and/or otherwise super-sensual orgasms...without ejaculation or waking up, especially considering the delicacy of lucid dreams and the supposed quality of sex... 

It all sounds a little far-fetched to me.  Not impossible, mind you, just hard to believe sometimes.  And it doesnt help my bias when after 7 years of practice and hundreds of lucid dreams (the majority of which involving sex at some point), it hasn't happened to me even one time. After all, I'm no stranger to dream control or prolonging lucid dreamsspecifically when it comes to lucid sex.

Then again, tactile hallucinations are fair game in a lucid dream.  I just dont see how someone can have mind-blowing orgasms, yet remain composed enough to stay dreaming.  Thats the biggest problem I see.  Its not necessarily being able to create sensations as good as (or better than) real sex that I find hard to believe, its surviving the orgasm.  I have my doubts to say the least.

----------


## Universal Mind

I have never actually gone through with sex in a lucid dream.  The times I have come near it, I experienced erotic stimulation that is out of this world.  Because of that, I always get so excited that I lose the situation and either switch to a totally different scene or wake up.  But I am not going to give up.  I want to master lucid sex because it seems to have an incredible world to offer.  

That is just like the other types of extreme states I have attained in lucid dreams.  I have mastered attaining and maintaining lucid dreams, but I have not mastered maintaining states of extreme consciousness, such as mystical, sensory overloading, and supererotic states.  I see a lot of possibility in learning how to maintain those states, but I haven't gotten there yet.  I can hold onto them for about three seconds.  If I could turn that into three minutes, or better yet thirty minutes, I would really be a happy camper.

----------


## baby faced assassin

Ive Never Thought About Being A Woman. Might Try It Some Day. (in A Dream Obviously)only It Would Have To Be With Another Woman, Know Wat I Mean.

----------

